# Cannondale Furio....Vorbau wechseln bei Fatty Gabeln



## FurioFlo (20. August 2007)

Hi, erstmal alle mit einander bin neu hier im Forum, habe zeit ein paar wochen ein
Fuio 600 sl in größe L .
Obwohl ich trotz mehrer Probefahrten vom Bike echt begeistert war, ist mir die Position inzwischen für längere strecken in der stadt zu gestreckt .
Habe mir also einen etwas kürzen und steileren Vorbau besorgt und möchte diesen gerne selbst montieren.
Kann mir bitte jemand verraten wie ich das anstell bei der fatty mit dem Lockout hebel?  

danke für die tipps  
(foto kommt noch hinterher)


----------



## Moshcore (20. August 2007)

Also ganz einfach, an der kappe zum drehen meist ist sie ja rot bei den Gabeln ist eine kleine Madenschraube eingelassen an der seite die drehst du raus oder wenigstens schönlose, dann kannst du den Knopf abziehen. 

Wenn der ab ist siehst du eine Mutter auf dem Stab die muss ab, am besten mit einer Nuss.

Wenn die Mutter ab ist kannst du den Hebel abziehen und den Vorbau wechseln, ist eine Sache von 2 Minuten. Gruss Kent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FurioFlo (20. August 2007)

jo vielen dank.....mache mich mal gleich ans werk! 
habe übrigens dein thema taurine vs. dirtbike gelesen...und muss, entgengen der  meinung der meisten anderen sagen, dass mir dieses phänomen nur zu gut von meinem alten geliebten inzwischen leider zerbrochenem klapprad bekannt ist.
bin auch noch nicht dahinter gekommen was das ist.
aber ich habe damit schon 40 km touren teilgenommen mit mehreren CC fahren die mir alle einen Vogel gezeigt haben und während der tour nicht mehr aus dem staunen gekommen sind.
tja ......


----------



## M4d_K3kz (20. August 2007)

scheiss sommerloch


----------



## gaudio (9. Oktober 2007)

... und mit was kann man die Madenschraube lösen? Hab schon fast alles reingesteckt... ne sooo dünn isser nich!


----------



## GlanDas (9. Oktober 2007)

was für eine Gabel hast du?
Fatty Ultra DL (schwarzer Lockout hebel) oder die DLR (schwarze Lockouthebel mit rotem knopf)
oben drauf ist ein imbus, der muss raus, dann Hebel abziehen, die Vorbau schrauben lockern, vorbau runter ziehen, neuen draufstecken, Hebel wieder drauf und die kleine Schraube vorsichtig draufschrauben und klein wenig anziehen.


----------



## Oskar1974 (11. Oktober 2007)

und hast du den Vorbau getauscht, ist einfach oder ?!!!.
Die Fatty DLR  ist ne super Gabel oder?
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## chrikoh (12. Oktober 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> und hast du den Vorbau getauscht, ist einfach oder ?!!!.
> Die Fatty DLR  ist ne super Gabel oder?
> Gruß
> Patrick



Ich verkaufe eine


----------



## Arndtbarnd (4. Mai 2009)

Moshcore schrieb:


> Also ganz einfach, an der kappe zum drehen meist ist sie ja rot bei den Gabeln ist eine kleine Madenschraube eingelassen an der seite die drehst du raus oder wenigstens schönlose, dann kannst du den Knopf abziehen.
> 
> Wenn der ab ist siehst du eine Mutter auf dem Stab die muss ab, am besten mit einer Nuss.
> 
> Wenn die Mutter ab ist kannst du den Hebel abziehen und den Vorbau wechseln, ist eine Sache von 2 Minuten. Gruss Kent



Hallo,
bei mir (Fatty Ultra DLR) ist zwar keine Madenschraube mehr vorhanden. Hat wohl schon irgendwer rausgeschraubt. Dafür lässt sich der Reboundknopf nicht abziehen!!! Was ist hier das Problem??? 
Danke euch schonmal.


----------

